# '66 Oldsmobile 442



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello everyone  I'll be using this thread to post pictures of my project. I'm new to this community , and finally getting back into modeling after a 20 year break per-say. My father and I used to do these kits when I was a kid. Out of the blue I decided to get back into it and I'm starting with this '66 Oldsmobile. It was my fathers first vehicle , so only seems fair that I choose it as my first solo project. I work 2 jobs so progress might be a bit slow during the week , but weekends are all mine:thumbsup:

To start the pictures (No work done yet)









Just a picture of the box , nothing special 









Picture of all the contents of the box.









Picked up 2 paint sets at HobbyLobby , not a very decent selection of colors , but works I guess.

... More to come as I go along in this project. Thanks for looking


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome to HobbyTalk and the model cars section, Sevaa! Any help or advice you need, you came to the right place. There's a friendly, knowledgable core group of car modelers on here just about every day, as well as some guys who just drop in to check out what's going on and chime in occasionally when they have something to add.

Welcome back to the hobby! It's great that you picked a model that means something to you personally (and one that's available off-the-shelf!) as the one to return tot he hobby with. As time goes by and your skills and confidence increase, you'll find you're wanting to try new and different things like custom bodywork, etc. We're to help and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome

The 442s are great looking cars, looking forward to wip photos:thumbsup:
Like Jim says, there is many highly skilled people here, feel free to ask.. Have only been here a few months myself, and already learned alot


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Only a few hours before I leave for work but I managed to finish part 1 of the engine assembly. Need to do some paint touch ups in a few areas. Will see if I can get the entire engine assembly done before I leave

Edit: Delayed til later. Cut my finger pretty good trying to trim the belt assembly.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a great subject to start out with and welcome to the Hobby Talk Model Forum! Bummer on the finger, those number 11 blades are sharp as all get out! Look forward to the progress on the build. What color was your dad's car?

Mo


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Welcome. I can just say "ditto" to what everyone else said. Looking forward to seeing more and hope your finger gets better soon.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Looks like a great subject to start out with and welcome to the Hobby Talk Model Forum! Bummer on the finger, those number 11 blades are sharp as all get out! Look forward to the progress on the build. What color was your dad's car?
> 
> Mo


From the pictures I've seen I wanna say a light brownish I think , of course back then everything had a fancy name for the colors. After he returned home from the Gulf war he started to do work on the olds , he managed to do paint and engine/trans work but never got around to the interior , he painted it a metallic blue which I'm going to try and duplicate on the model. I don't remember what his interior was but I'll hopefully find something nice to mix with it.

Finger is still alive lol .. Went to HobbyLobby and picked up some sanding sticks to use those for the small annoying pieces instead of chopping into my fingers from now on.

The color I bought for the body is a Blue with metal flakes , I'm hoping it will look somewhat like his olds

Thx scott .. finger will be fine and won't stop me from working on the model  Might slow me down a little but not stop me


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Are the tires redlines like it shows on the box?

Mo


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Are the tires redlines like it shows on the box?
> 
> Mo


Nope , I'm gonna have to paint that somehow , my brush might not be thin enough. Oh and while I got you on the thread here , lol .. Do you know how I can cut the spots out from my wheels? I can take a picture if you don't know what I mean.

edit: here's pics of the tires and the wheels I wanna use.

















edit #2 .. the wheels I'm gonna use are the ones on the left side , they look like my dad's wheels


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Finished the engine assembly , touched up the paint spots I missed and/or screwed up  Next will be putting the front seats together and the dash:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

The engine looks good - keep those pics coming :thumbsup:


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looking good so far and welcome


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Sevaa said:


> Nope , I'm gonna have to paint that somehow...


I have a line (pun intended) on a guy who makes and sells peel 'n' stick vinyl redlines, goldlines, whitewalls, etc. Ive sen photos of them applied to tires and they look GOOD! I just bought several sets, but I have't tried them out for myself yet. I'll try to remember to get you the info when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

CorvairJim said:


> I have a line (pun intended) on a guy who makes and sells peel 'n' stick vinyl redlines, goldlines, whitewalls, etc. Ive sen photos of them applied to tires and they look GOOD! I just bought several sets, but I have't tried them out for myself yet. I'll try to remember to get you the info when I get home from work this evening.


Sounds good Jim thanks  Will be starting on the interior assembly tonight after work , hoping to get the body on before the weekend is out. Some of the small parts are giving me hard times with my thick fingers lol.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

:wave:....Hello,, Sevaa.....Welcome to our little corner of HobbyTalk....Glad to hear your starting back building model's....And we're all glad to have You as new addition here......As some of the other fellow's have allready mentioned,,, If there's any Question's or thing's your having a problem with,, Just ask....We'll try to help you out with them, Or give you the best answer or advise we can..........Heck...I've been building Model's off and on now for almost Forty year's,,, And I'm still Learning new Trick's and Techniques in this Hobby.....And from the look's of your Pic's, You've already got the basic's to get started....All the other stuff, You can pick-up as you need them or go along.......:thumbsup:

Again,, Glad to have you Aboard......


MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sevaa said:


> Nope , I'm gonna have to paint that somehow , my brush might not be thin enough. Oh and while I got you on the thread here , lol .. Do you know how I can cut the spots out from my wheels? I can take a picture if you don't know what I mean.


I assume you mean the brake cooling slots in the factory mag wheels? Is it possible to sand the back of the wheel to open them up? If not, you may have to drill a small hole in the slots and then use a round needle file to open them up. 

Mo


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

71 Charger 500 said:


> I assume you mean the brake cooling slots in the factory mag wheels? Is it possible to sand the back of the wheel to open them up? If not, you may have to drill a small hole in the slots and then use a round needle file to open them up.
> 
> Mo


Yea that's what I meant  I was going to try sanding the backs but figured I'd better not mess anything up , will probably end up just painting the cooling spots black and the rest of the wheel with the gloss silver , idk.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's the vinyl redline tire applique info as best as I can give it to you. I ran across this guy on the Model Cars magazine website (www.modelcarsmag.com), looking to trade his custom made tire whitewalls/redlines/goldlines/bluelines for model parts. (His name is Darrell Gwinn, no relation to former Top Fuel driver Darrell Gwynn... ) I sent him a PM asking if he would sell them outright since i didn't have the parts he was looking for. He told me that wasn't a problem. Anyhow, here's a link to the forum page on MCM that put me on to his product. It shows many of the different styles he offers:

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=53067

I'd recommend contacting him through the website. If you're not already regestered on there, it's easy and free. Our friend Scott (of scottnkat fame)on this site is on that website too, to name just one of our number who I've seen active there.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

CorvairJim said:


> Here's the vinyl redline tire applique info as best as I can give it to you. I ran across this guy on the Model Cars magazine website (www.modelcarsmag.com), looking to trade his custom made tire whitewalls/redlines/goldlines/bluelines for model parts. (His name is Darrell Gwinn, no relation to former Top Fuel driver Darrell Gwynn... ) I sent him a PM asking if he would sell them outright since i didn't have the parts he was looking for. He told me that wasn't a problem. Anyhow, here's a link to the forum page on MCM that put me on to his product. It shows many of the different styles he offers:
> 
> http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=53067
> 
> I'd recommend contacting him through the website. If you're not already regestered on there, it's easy and free. Our friend Scott (of scottnkat fame)on this site is on that website too, to name just one of our number who I've seen active there.


Cool , thanks Jim , I'll check that site out


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, Jim. When he mentioned the redlines, I knew I'd seen those before, but just could not find where it was I had seen them at.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

I need some help deciding what color to do the interior. I'm painting the exterior with a Metal Flake Blue and the handles will be chrome , as well as a few of the other small pieces around the body. The top will be white like pictured on the box.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Sevaa, and Welcome! Nice to 'have you back'  Nice project, building a replica of your Dad's car. Nice looking kit as well-- might have to get me one. I used to pump gas into a few 442's in my day. 

Those wheels you want to use-- they do look like you could carefully sand the backside of them to open up those cooling slots like Mo said. Does make a world of difference in how they look....








I opened up the slots on these NASCAR wheels using a couple needle files-- filing away the back until the chrome got so thin it just kinda dissapeared.








You can see the amount I sanded/filed away on the opened up one. Slow and easy does it. For your mags (I'm assuming the backsides are basically flat....) you could just put a sheet of fine sanding film/sandpaper down flat and rub the wheel back and forth evenly. Few strokes and check to make sure you're keeping the wheel flat and to see if the slot starts showing thru. Maybe see if a toothpick would poke thru once it gets thin enough.

You could try this also, something like you're already thinking of doing....








I painted these steelies red, then when they were good and dry, I thinned some water based black poster paint and painted the wheel, letting the thinner paint run into, and collect in, the recessed areas, then wiped most of the thinned black off the raised surfaces. Some guys use thinned black ink- thinned with alcohol I've heard is better as it doesn't bead up like water does. Even enamel flat black thinned with thinner would work, but any water based paint that you can thin would be less likely to cause problems. 

Thanks for the WIP pics. It's looking good :thumbsup: and I'm looking forward to seeing it progress


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow .. that looks great there schwinnster. I may practice on the other set of wheels that came with the set first make sure I don't screw it up lol.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Just sprayed the body. Will probably have to do 1 final coat before I go to work. Here's the wet results:













































Also thinking of leaving the top blue instead of painting it white , I think this blue looks fantastic. Might do matching interior with the same metal flake blue and some white. Ideas/opinions are welcomed and encouraged 

Edit: Paint dried , took a look at it and it's effed up. Drip spots all on the side , paint bubbled up in some areas. Anyway to completely clean the paint off without a big can/bottle of paint thinner?

Edit#2: Wife gave me her bottle of nail polish remover , now the body is semi-white again lol. Round 2 tonight after work


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sevaa said:


> Also thinking of leaving the top blue instead of painting it white , I think this blue looks fantastic. Might do matching interior with the same metal flake blue and some white. Ideas/opinions are welcomed and encouraged
> 
> Edit: Paint dried , took a look at it and it's effed up. Drip spots all on the side , paint bubbled up in some areas. Anyway to completely clean the paint off without a big can/bottle of paint thinner?
> 
> Edit#2: Wife gave me her bottle of nail polish remover , now the body is semi-white again lol. Round 2 tonight after work


The best way to strip that paint without harming the plastic is to dip it in a container of 91% alcohol or Super Clean or Purple Power. Any of those products will strip the paint over night and not hurt the plastic at all. They will all pull the oil out of your skin and make your hands VERY dry so wear plastic gloves. Scrub the body with an old toothbrush, wash it with soap and warm water, let it dry over night and try again.

Paint in light coats, several layers of light coats works much better than one heavy coat. Tape your body to the top of a paint can or something like that, something that will fit inside the body so that your body isn't sitting on anything like it is on that cardboard box.

That blue body would look good with a white interior or a blue interior that is a different shade of blue, especially a darker shade or a combination of a darker shade and something close to the body color. Black would also have been used. 

Here is a link to some interior pictures: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2177077/1966-oldsmobile-cutlass It is a convertible but it will still give you some ideas. Just do a Google search for 66 olds 442 interior or even leave off the word interior, and you will get all kinds of pics. Click on all the blue ones as it may lead you to more pictures of that car instead of just the one you see in your search.

Mo


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Like Mo said, get your body up from the cardboard. Then you wont have to do touch-ups when break the body free. 

The lower parts of the body can be tricky to paint, like inside the wheel arches, i lay mine on the roof and spray the bottom first, wait to its dry enough to touch, place it on to of a rattle can and spray the rest. Also keep the temprature in mind, i have it a little above room temp when i paint. Let the paint sit in the same temp for a while before you spray, makes it smoother to work with

Vegar


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Vegar said:


> Like Mo said, get your body up from the cardboard. Then you wont have to do touch-ups when break the body free.
> 
> The lower parts of the body can be tricky to paint, like inside the wheel arches, i lay mine on the roof and spray the bottom first, wait to its dry enough to touch, place it on to of a rattle can and spray the rest. Also keep the temprature in mind, i have it a little above room temp when i paint. Let the paint sit in the same temp for a while before you spray, makes it smoother to work with
> 
> Vegar


Thanks  I finally was able to redo the body and it looks 1000x better now!


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

The Olds _*is*_ looking much better now Sevaa!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Love that color. Can't wait to see it up on those mags


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the comments thus far! Progress went a bit slower today then I wanted , but had several small parts come loose and others that didn't want to stick very well. Mostly the exhaust system and tail pipes , none the less , the undercarriage is complete (besides painting) That's just going to be flat black with a silver painted fuel tank. In the morning after I return from Holland , I will get started on the front suspension and hopefully the rear suspension. A lot of small parts there too!


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Sevaa said:


> Thanks guys for all the comments thus far! Progress went a bit slower today then I wanted , but had several small parts come loose and others that didn't want to stick very well.....


What kind of glue are you using Sevaa? My experience with the 'safe' citrus flavored glue wasn't very good, when I got back into the hobby a few years ago. I use the Testor's Model Master liquid cement, 








which is something like the 'good old' cement a lot of kids started sniffing way back when:freak:..... and they started making the orange flavored/smelling stuff, which IMHO doesn't work. Make sure you're scraping any chrome and/or paint off the parts you are cementing as well when using this type of cement. 

I also use super glue (sparingly, as my sinus doesn't like the fumes...) and there's no need to scrape the chrome or paint off when using the super glues.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

The paint looks great on that body now. This is coming along fine!!


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Took a turn for the worst tonight. Screwed up on several small pieces , the coil springs and upper A arms. Tried to safely remove them but .. didn't end so well. Going to call this project done until March sometime when I can get another 66 olds kit. Salvaged the engine assembly though I think. Body and hood are still good as well.

Until March , thanks guys


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Buddy. Looking forward to when you get back to it :thumbsup:


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Schwinnster said:


> Sorry to hear that Buddy. Looking forward to when you get back to it :thumbsup:


Thanks  Just gives me a chance to do a few things different too.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

We'll look forward to when the build resumes. It was coming along nicely.


----------

